# ST.o.CH FACTOR_I Reloaded



## ST.o.CH (Jan 24, 2015)

After having work for around seven months on this project, is time to improve it.

Here is the link: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/st-o-ch-factor_i.189206/page-2

I´m (re)making this for the Cooler Master competition, since last year did not make in time.
Now I find a way to make this better with out compromise other projects ( future versions of ST.o.CH FACTOR_I´s).

Sponsored by awesome










Highlights for the Reloaded version are a new front, completed rear, different hardware and more liters in " tank".
 These are the outdated pictures.
















I´ll start from here.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Mar 20, 2015)

Greetings,

Here it begins or continues the FACTOR_I project,

The new front with all in, I mean the location to power and reset buttons, two rectangular holes for usb 3.0, and a slim dvd drive.

This version brings the EK XTX 360mm rad closer to front in order to increase the internal space.

In the front left side the white panel is half modded in opposition to the old right side. 


































Some zoomed pictures.





















Once I began to increase this project dynamics, I´ll try to update more often,

Until then, stay close and be cool.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Mar 26, 2015)

Greetings,

Here goes one more update,

This week I have finish to fabricate the new front, 

The pictures on below.

The old and the new,




Robotic style,













Detailed views,







That´s all for this week, 

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Apr 17, 2015)

Greetings, there´s been a while since last update, but still ongoing with project.

Now it came to a point that I can work on two simultaneously.

I´m talking in this one and then I´ll go to the "Kreij".

On these weeks I manage to fabricate the internal boxes with a different design to the psu cover, this one is more practical. Also have recycled the cover with the lettering.

The rear has now a semi-open part. The 
This "R" is not what it looks like.




Is it this?




Or this?




What about this?




I just felt like a child playing with the new front feet.









When I did the rear ones the funny was lost.








But these parts was the last, before were the all others.
































Until then.

Yeah, a paint was very good atm, 
asap...


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 1, 2015)

Greetings fellas,

And all that as a beginning, some where in time will meet is destination.

After had pass thorough the rush hours, almost forty, only slept one hour half way, I still feel tired after a full night of sleep.

Mostly of that time I was in company of two " demons" whispering in my hears "loser" and "death line will come and you will fall", and if that was not "good" enough the Phantom from the Past joined to the party.
Then in the middle of this mess something flash my mind, " now we are four and the stage of chaos is complete".
As the hours are passing away the three though they are annoying me, but instead, the demons when whisper to my hears they prevent that I will not fall asleep and the Phantom from the Past steering at me reminds me the responsibility,  you take the risk and arc with the consequences.

So what could not be right?

The following pictures in black and white.













Work in progress.




















Blur...




More pictures to come soon.


----------



## Countryside (May 1, 2015)

You got talent don't stop, bro you keep hitting us with badass cases i will quote Andy Gray "Take a bow son" and


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 1, 2015)

There goes the final photos,

My many thanks to Peter Sajn of EKWB Cooling Solutions 







The following photos shoot out this morning with sun light.

























The fill port.




























The heatsink vrm and southbridge modded and paint in gold and black/gold.





















I also want to say thanks to to community members for your feedback, 
Means a lot to me,

Thank you very much.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 1, 2015)

/on drooler mode "ME WANT! ME LIKEY!" /off drooler mode


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 2, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> /on drooler mode "ME WANT! ME LIKEY!" /off drooler mode


Thanks mate .


----------

